# El Camino front clip



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

I got a 82 El Camino and was wondering what header panels will fit. Post pics if you have any


----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)

malibu. malibuwagon


----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)

even the chevy euro clip.


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 78paco+May 14 2010, 06:40 PM~17492967-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Caprice?


----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RobLouIzLuxurious_@May 15 2010, 09:25 AM~17498043
> *:thumbsup:
> Caprice?
> *


----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)

theres also a el camino in the cutty fest that has a cutlass front end..
and theres a malibu wagon that has the cutty euro clip on it.. i guess almost all 80's gm's front ends bolt on about the same..


----------



## joeycutlass (Mar 14, 2010)

these pics of the el camino topic hope the owners of the cars are cool they are top 
notch rides wish I had an elco :uh:


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 78paco+May 15 2010, 07:27 PM~17500290-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats the 1st time I seen them with those clips :wow:


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

that shit looked weird im not hating i liked it now that was a 1st well ima do a LS with a cutty front end lol juz playin nice topic :biggrin:


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@May 21 2010, 10:40 AM~17561324
> *that shit looked weird im not hating i liked it now that was a 1st well ima do a LS with a cutty front end lol juz playin nice topic :biggrin:
> *


The cutlass and regal front doesnt look the best to me either but those arent my cars :biggrin:


----------



## RV527752 (Apr 2, 2010)

would a 79 elky qualify for these header panel swaps as well????? please reply


----------



## joeycutlass (Mar 14, 2010)

yeah, just have to use the fenders, hood, doors and modify the quarter skin, one guy around town did a 79 monte carlo clip on an elco, he used the quarter skin for the rear fender wells or it looks funny :biggrin:


----------



## RV527752 (Apr 2, 2010)

thanks i apreciate it would you know if id have to change out the clip and doors to make it look like a 82-87


----------



## joeycutlass (Mar 14, 2010)

for like a cutlass clip the doors are ok but monte has a body line that needs to flow. figure out what you like i have seen non euro cutlass header clips on el caminos. up date your el camino to the 4 headlight set up thats easy header only.


----------



## RV527752 (Apr 2, 2010)

thanks for the help dont want to big of a project right now just wann get it in the road and be happy with it


----------



## Coupe`s and Z's (Sep 29, 2009)




----------

